# PLL Statistics Research



## Pedro (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all

I had the idea to do this PLL statistics analysis.

If you would like to help me, just take note of which PLL you had in an excel file, in lines of 5. This is to make it easier to join data from a lot of people.

For the PLLs with more than one case, follow this "rule":

left = 1, right = 2

so R1 = L U2 L' U2... (or whatever alg you use)
same for A and N

U1 = ccw
U2 = cw

for the Js, use this:
J1 = UFR-UBR, UR-UB (on the back)
J2 = UFR-UBR, UR-UF (on the front)

for the Gs, go clockwise starting from the back
G1 = block on the back
G2 = block on the right/back
and so on

if you have a PLL skip, just write "Skip" (capital S)

if you have any doubts, send me a PM or an email

no need to gather a lot of data before sending to me, you can do it whenever you feel like

please send the excel file(s) to pedrosino at gmail.com

thanks

Pedro


----------

